# Jack Danial's



## drakkar (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, I was at the store and saw Jack Daniel's Barrel Wood Chips .... so I couldn't help but buy a bag of it. lol 

Has anyone used it before? It's Oak I guess. Any ideas what it might go good with?


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 5, 2008)

A few years back, I came across a bag of those chips at BBQ Galore, the guy said best ribs ever...Just rub with kosher salt and cracked black pepper...I have to tell you, everyone loves my ribs, I rub them with salt and pepper and smoke em with those JD chips, it is the only time I use chips. 
BBQG


----------



## ronp (Aug 5, 2008)

IF BBQGODDESS, says there good, I'll have to look for them.

Thanks for the heads up, Drakkar.


----------



## guvna (Aug 5, 2008)

i've found that wiskey barrel chips have quite a potent flavor. when using them i will generally lay them on first and finish with some fruit woods or something lighter.


----------



## bassman (Aug 5, 2008)

I mix the JD chips with hickory or mesquite.  I can detect a different taste, but I don't think I'll bother getting any more when this bag is gone.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 5, 2008)

I personally have never used them. Please let me know your opinion on them.


----------



## solar (Aug 5, 2008)

I saw these too, they were on sale for $1 a bag so I bought 3 of them, but haven't used them yet, but I like BBQGoddess recipe for ribs.


----------



## babyback (Aug 5, 2008)

I've used them in the past, and would buy them again.


----------



## flash (Aug 5, 2008)

Have not used the JD Chips, but did get some type of Wine barrel chips one time. Not really sure if I would buy them again though. Of course hot sauces have warped my taste buds anyway


----------



## vlap (Aug 5, 2008)

You can really smell the JD on em before they burn and during the smoke. They provide good smoke. I am pleased with them and will buy more when this bag runs out.


----------



## solar (Aug 5, 2008)

The Kmart in my area is having a huge sale on all grilling accesories, charcoal chimney's for $3 , all sorts of wood chips, charcoal, grill tools, etc. pretty cheap.  I have a feeling the Kmart I go to isn't going to be open much longer, shelves are getting kinda bare.


----------



## 1894 (Aug 5, 2008)

True that , I bought a bag and tossed it on the passenger side floor and went into another store for a few min.s  . When I came back and opened the door 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Took the bag and tossed it in the back of the pickup and left the windows open for the ride home. It was that strong smelling 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Smoke tasted great , just a small handfull over the coals now and again , If I see them at a buck a bag I'll buy a few.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Aug 5, 2008)

I also will buy them again...  I have several times already and always very pleased with them.


----------



## drakkar (Aug 6, 2008)

Ya, it's no joke those suckers have a very strong smell. lol I can't wait to use them!


----------



## drakkar (Aug 19, 2008)

So does anyone know how these guys taste used alone? I'm finding it hard to imagine a burger that tastes like booze. lol


----------



## vince (Aug 19, 2008)

I guess I need to use the bag my kids gave me for fathers day,


----------



## krusher (Aug 19, 2008)

I did some chops with them, I used mustard and jeffs rub, also, everyone loved them.  I thought they had a very good flavor.


----------



## chunkinstien (Sep 6, 2008)

I picked some up at Bass Pro, for about 3.99 (cdn haha-seems not too many Canadian posts I can see so far) 

I did a BBQ up at a fishing derby, and used the jack chips on some pork ribs. 
The bag of chips itself-as long as they are fresh- reek of the JD goodness! 

Everyone who took a whif of the chips, was stunned out nice they smell, they were even almost damp, so fresh. 

Because they are oak, I used some chips from Smokinlicious-Wild Cherry chips to soften out the oak punch. 

They were just awesome, the mix balanced them right out.


----------



## ballagh (Jun 24, 2010)

I use them on my pork loin back ribs,brisket, and pork butts.  I absolutely love the taste it gives the meat.  Not to mention the smell of JD during the smoking process.  All my neighbors from blocks away come over when the wind carries the lovely smell their way.  I buy the chips, and when I can find them I get the 4x4x1/2" blocks of the barrel. that are black on one side and burn nicely.  I highly recommend using them.  Espically on ribs.  amazing.


----------

